# Steam Trawlers



## Bobimp (Dec 10, 2007)

I served on several trawlers right at the end of the industry, early 50`s. I worked out of Cardiff initially for Neale & West who finished in 1954. I also sailed out of Swansea during this period for Consolidated Fisheries operating from the South dock. Tenby Castle, Beaumaris Castle and Green Howard are names that come to mind. I would like to find out what happened to these vessels, scrapped I supose as so many were. I have a pic. of another of my ex vessels, the Sasebo, on her way to the breakers in Briton Ferry when she went aground en route. Any information on any of the Cardiff trawlers would be of interest, as you will know they were all named from a Japanese connection in the 20`s 0r 30`s.
My mistake! faulty memory, it was the Tenby Castle not the Sasebo!


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Bobimp,

Found this about GreenHoward hope it is of help.

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/rayricho/1927.htm

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Bobimp (Dec 10, 2007)

Many thanks. I did several trips aboard in about 1952/3. So many trawlers were built in the 20`s it`s not surprizing that most were scrapped by getting a bit long in the tooth by the 50`s. It didn`t help that the fishing industry was being slowly beaten to death by sucessive governments!


gkh151 said:


> Hi Bobimp,
> 
> Found this about GreenHoward hope it is of help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

You probably know that the Steam drifter 'Lydia Eva' is now fully restored and steaming (Based at Great Yarmouth) A great little vessel to visit! http://www.lydiaeva.org.uk/


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Bobimp, you have just solved an almost lifelong mystery for me!
Just before my 15th birthday in 1949, I tried to stow away on a Neale & West trawler at Cardiff. I was soon found out and quickly dumped back on the dock before sailing, with a stern warning not to come back for a couple of years.
Now the name of that trawler was 'Yashika' or very similar. As the name was Japanese sounding I thought I had got it wrong as I didn't think there would be craft so soon after the war with Japanese names and no end of searching on the web has found her.
Thanks for the explanation. By the way, do you recall her and if so, did I get the name right?

Cheers, Taff


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Taff
You may find more information on the excellent site by Barry Johnson.
http://www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk/
Regards
Dave


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

BOBimp......brought back many old memories, remember the "Castle" trawlers well, I used to wander around the fish market at the old South Dock. One of my friend's father was Skipper of the S/T STALBERG operating out of Swansea, name was Jack White. The Stalberg landed a record trip of 1,380 boxes of hake at Swansea in April 1946 ! There was another company which operated two or three trawlers out of Swansea the same time, cannot remember the company's name........the owner was a Barny Easton who also ran a scrap company in the Strand, Swansea. They had a green hull.
Many times I saw Barny pull up in his big old car alongside the South Dock locks and dump a few of his crew on board one of his trawlers that was already in the locks waiting to lock out !

Cheers.....Glan (K)


----------



## Bobimp (Dec 10, 2007)

*Neale and West Trawlers.*



tsell said:


> Bobimp, you have just solved an almost lifelong mystery for me!
> Just before my 15th birthday in 1949, I tried to stow away on a Neale & West trawler at Cardiff. I was soon found out and quickly dumped back on the dock before sailing, with a stern warning not to come back for a couple of years.
> Now the name of that trawler was 'Yashika' or very similar. As the name was Japanese sounding I thought I had got it wrong as I didn't think there would be craft so soon after the war with Japanese names and no end of searching on the web has found her.
> Thanks for the explanation. By the way, do you recall her and if so, did I get the name right?
> ...


You were nearly right! Probably the Yashima. I`m not familiar with this one but N&W vessels were much of a muchness, built in the late 20`s and early30`s, around 315 tons and about 130 feet by 25ft. The names that come to mind are Muroto, Nodzu, Oku, Sata and Hatsuse. A couple of more modern ships were Akita (1939) Chaffcombe (1945) and St. Botolph (1946) but South Wales fishing was already in deep decline by then. It`s rather surprizing that you were put ashore from your sailing attempt, crew members, even inexperienced were in great demand! I still recall being knocked up late at night, long after I had finished with N&W , by the then Ship`s Husband Tommy Woodgate and asked to make up the crew of a vessel in the West Basin waiting to sail. Most late night tide times were "interesting" with Tommy taxying up and down Bute Street looking for missing crew so as to catch the tide! The good old days!! If you want any further information on your vessel the Central Library can show copies of the Lloyds Shipping List for 1949 with details of all vessels mentioned.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

davetodd said:


> Hello Taff
> You may find more information on the excellent site by Barry Johnson.
> http://www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk/
> Regards
> Dave


Thanks Dave, an excellent site.

Cheers, 
Taff


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Bobimp said:


> You were nearly right! Probably the Yashima. I`m not familiar with this one but N&W vessels were much of a muchness, built in the late 20`s and early30`s, around 315 tons and about 130 feet by 25ft. The names that come to mind are Muroto, Nodzu, Oku, Sata and Hatsuse. A couple of more modern ships were Akita (1939) Chaffcombe (1945) and St. Botolph (1946) but South Wales fishing was already in deep decline by then. It`s rather surprizing that you were put ashore from your sailing attempt, crew members, even inexperienced were in great demand! I still recall being knocked up late at night, long after I had finished with N&W , by the then Ship`s Husband Tommy Woodgate and asked to make up the crew of a vessel in the West Basin waiting to sail. Most late night tide times were "interesting" with Tommy taxying up and down Bute Street looking for missing crew so as to catch the tide! The good old days!! If you want any further information on your vessel the Central Library can show copies of the Lloyds Shipping List for 1949 with details of all vessels mentioned.


That's it - Yashima - I wasn't too far out!
Not sure why they put me ashore - probably looked a bit too young at the time, but I wish you had told me before as I would have had another go!!
Many, many years later I found the best way to get a trawler crew was to get them on board, get them pissed and when they woke up...!? 

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## Tom60 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Bobimp. Do you know of a Neale and West trawler that sailed out of Cardiff called the Kadoma? the year 1914. A bit early for you.
Thanks
Tom60


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Grateful if you would check the date of closure of Neale & West, Bobimp, I have 1956 with BDSF involved in the sale of assets.
It would be a major advance in research into the companies and vessels engaging in the UK fishing if someone would put together the fleets involved in the South Wales trawling industry. Much material is already available on other sites notably Milford, already mentioned, and Fleetwood at www.fleetwood-trawlers.info but it needs drawing together and bringing alive. 
With a quick look, N&W had seventeen trawlers in the mid 1920s all with names from their Japanese association.
ASAMA, CHIYO, FUJI, HATANO, HATSUSE, HIROSE, IJUIN, KUNISHI, KYOTO, MIKASA, NODZU, NOGI, OYAMA, SETTSU, SUMA, TAMURA and YEZO.
Gil.


----------



## Tom60 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have no info about Neale. And West. I am trying to find acces to the Kadoma's log book I need info on a past family members death at sea in June 1914. But I do't know where to start.
I will pass on any info that comes my way tho.
Tom


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Tom60
If you contact the milford site, www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk Barry J may be able to point you in the right direction.
Gil.


----------



## jamesk (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. I'm researching an airliner that ditched into the sea west of Ireland in 1949. The Stalberg was first on the scene and initiated the rescue of most of the passengers and crew. A Castletownbere man was on watch that night, Tim Harrington. 

I would love to hear any information or stories about the Stalberg and this incident that has largely been forgotten in time. I think the captain was possibly Alfred Stanley Brown.






Jacktar1 said:


> BOBimp......brought back many old memories, remember the "Castle" trawlers well, I used to wander around the fish market at the old South Dock. One of my friend's father was Skipper of the S/T STALBERG operating out of Swansea, name was Jack White. The Stalberg landed a record trip of 1,380 boxes of hake at Swansea in April 1946 ! There was another company which operated two or three trawlers out of Swansea the same time, cannot remember the company's name........the owner was a Barny Easton who also ran a scrap company in the Strand, Swansea. They had a green hull.
> Many times I saw Barny pull up in his big old car alongside the South Dock locks and dump a few of his crew on board one of his trawlers that was already in the locks waiting to lock out !
> 
> Cheers.....Glan (K)


----------

